

Insurance Company Pays People to Stay Fit - mparramon
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/oscar-misfit/?hn=1

======
doragcoder
I'm really curious to see what people think of this. I think this combined
with bitcoin can open up some cool possibilities.

Meaning I would love to come up with an algorithm that works while you
workout. Then the hash rate is timed to number of steps or kilometers taken to
release a block of bitcoin. Which I think could open up even more fitness
incentives.

You could even have "races" to see who can find a hash before the others in
your group.

Of course people could try and cheat, but that would be where the secret sauce
is... kinda like reCAPTCHA but for bio-metrics.

